# Mousery Black Beauty, Lithers May'2014



## lucsc (May 7, 2014)

I think it would be fun to show some lithers of mine that I have at the moment.
You can also find the same pictures on the Mousery Facebookpage.
I've been breeding fancy mice since 2007. And its become my absolute passion.
I breed for Show and I am often found at Dutch rodent fairs. On to the litters:

** Even and Banded*
This is my primary breeding line, aiming fore healthy, tame and good-looking show mice
I focus on Lilac, Chocolate and Cinnamon (And red eyed versions(PEW)) satin and normal hair

Lilac banded X Chocolate









Argente tan banded astrex X Lilac









Lilac banded X Cinnamon satin









Cinnamon(-Chocolate) X Cinnamon









Blue X Cinnamon









Lilac-Cinnamon banded X Lilac









Chocolate X Cinnamon









** Fuzz hair * Not colour oriented.
Fuzz hair was a small side line, but slowly its getting more present.

White dark eyed fuzz X White dark eyed fuzz









White dark eyed fuzz X Black(fuzz carrier)









I'm sorry if my writing is off, English is not my native language. 
And the mice colours have a little different name in English.
Thankyou all for welcoming me on this forum!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Your fuzz mice are striking! I breed both fuzz/fuzzy and hairless. I have never bred a fuzz though with such thin hair mine are literally fuzzy. I also have hairless and they are doing surprisingly well.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pictures lucsc, it's good to see such glowing with health, mice!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello lucsc

Your litters are so beautiful.
Congrats.


----------

